# Seeing great progress with Niacin



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Hey all,

Wanted to let you guys know I'm seeing some swell progress with my daily dose of Niacin and Vitamin E. It's got some properties that allow for depression treatment and I'm really starting to believe there's *some* sort of correlation between our guts and brain chemistry. My motivation has skyrocketed, I'm feeling much more confident, and much less angry since taking Niacin (and recently started my Vitamin E again...).

The biggest improvement has been the odor I smell around me, which smelled like strong permanent marker or ammonia outside my home and at my University. It's decreased significantly and I felt confident enough to talk with people around me in the computer lab despite the still-there odor.

Will update every couple days to let you guys know how I'm progressing...

My dosage is 1000mg daily (2 x 500mg) and I don't seem to 'flush' too badly (although it was embarrassing that it happened yesterday during work lol).


----------



## BQ

I am very happy to hear you are feeling better! May that continue!
But just wanted to say....Be careful with the Niacin as it is a vaso dilator and I would not raise your dose without speaking to your Dr ok?

And for anyone else wanting to try this... Please start with just 500mgs and s-l-o-w-l-y increase to 1000mgs ok? And of course check with your Dr.


----------



## Kathleen M.

At that dose Niacin really is a drug, not a vitamin, and make sure your doctor knows about it and you get the appropriate tests (liver I believe) to make sure you aren't doing any harm with it.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Kathleen M. said:


> At that dose Niacin really is a drug, not a vitamin, and make sure your doctor knows about it and you get the appropriate tests (liver I believe) to make sure you aren't doing any harm with it.


Well, I'm seeing great benefits in vascularity, too, so I'm using it as a health, anti-depression med, and fat-burning agent.







My mood has improved tenfold, which is important because I was lashing out pretty bad at my family. Also, I really could care less if my liver is harmed.

5 good FBO free years of socializing, partying, etc. > a lifetime of FBO with little socializing and no partying as far as I'm concerned. I just want my old life back and nothing is off-limits anymore.

I will say, though, my clinical psychologist is an amazing man who has reignited my motivation to cure myself. He told me he couldn't smell me and I believed him. Why? He swore on his children's lives that he couldn't smell me...he's also pushing me to start going out to malls and theaters. He said he can't be positive that I don't smell but HE doesn't smell me. Which tells me that because I'm comfortable around him, my gut is reacting well, but around strangers, it goes whoooee?

Anyways, got to take a nap. Niacin flush starting up, lol.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> Great news. So glad this is working for you. I'm going back to trying a new cure daily. This is the year!


Yeah, I just literally talked with my brother about 30 seconds ago. Asked him if he smells an odor on me at work (in the office) and he said no. I got him hired at the place I worked to do web development stuff and we sit within 8 feet of each other. I still occasionally notice people holding their nose around me, but my clinical psychologist (whom I skipped out on a month ago but saw again last week) swore on his children I don't smell...obviously I've mentioned to ya'll that my boss said I didn't smell (he's basically a fatherly influence on me), my best friend and his mother (devout Muslims) told me I don't smell...this has to be some sort of mental->physical type thing, where if we're around others, something changes in our physiology (valves open, sweat leads to bacteria out the pores, or *something* in that way). No other way to look at it...imo.

If for no other reason, I strongly suggest that you guys try out Niacin for the anti-depressive elements. I used to not be able to look people in the eyes and evade eye-contact after a couple seconds, but now I'm staring bullets into people and THEY lower THEIR eyes, lol.

Also, just curious, how many of you have a good-sized amount of acne on your upper backs/shoulders and around your faces? Also, what is your age? I'm trying to see if that somehow puts us in the same square as well, that way I can test some things out for that as well. So far, I'm seeing *great* progress uses *I think* Neutrogena "facial soap" (no ****) for both my face and back, along with taking Vitamin E. My receding hair line - I think due to stress - has been getting much better and I'm starting to get the hair back (slowly) in places it used to be 'very scattered'. LOL Not sure why I'm sharing, but my positivity cannot be destroyed this time.


----------



## desprate

Hi ThreeYearsAndCounting..
i'm happy 2 hear abt ur success..i heard niacin is dangerous if u take it continuously..i dont know plzz advise me..i have same prob like u..i asked my brothers and friends they swear on GOD that they dont smell any kind of odor coming from me and my family told me if i smell bad they will be the 1st to tell me and take me to the doc and get me checked and try to fix this with all there heart..my family love me alot but i dont know why they can't smell me or when i tell them abt the reactions of ppl around me they dont believe and tell me it's habbit of human being they rub there nose or clear throats doesn't mean u smell and we also rub ours cause we feel itchy so no point it's very hard to convince them..i'm devout Muslim and my friends are also devouted Muslims and devouted Christians they all say that i'm normal and swear on GOD and tell me not to sweat..don't know wht to do also i'm getting married in 2 months and don't want to embarras me and my family and my fiance also don't believe me she said it's all in my head and after proper medication i'll be fine and she will takecare of my health if there is such a thing we will rule that out..plzz help me out how to deal with this curse or wht ever in this time don't wanna lose my dignity...thax and GOD bless.


----------



## BQ

> Also, I really could care less if my liver is harmed.


This is serious hon. It IS a medication at the HIGH dose you are taking.
And...At the dose you are taking you _need_ monitoring. We cannot endorse or agree with 1000mgs of niacin without a Dr's approval.
You could be playing with fire. Just please let your Dr know what you are doing.

See this for more info:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/niacin/NS_patient-niacin/DSECTION=safety


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

BQ said:


> If for no other reason, I strongly suggest that you guys try out Niacin for the anti-depressive elements. I used to not be able to look people in the eyes and evade eye-contact after a couple seconds, but now I'm staring bullets into people and THEY lower THEIR eyes, lol.


I'm shedding fat, clearing up my face (though that has more to do with Vitamin E and the soap), feeling a lot more confident, and feel like I'm experiencing a massive rise in testosterone and HGH. All things that have been attributed to the usage of Niacin.

As for the possible liver problems...hon, I was using Creatine from age 14 to 16 with water (not grape or apple juice) and had zero problems. I'm fairly certain whatever destructive properties Niacin may or may not contain, they have nothing on the misuse of Creatine.


----------



## BQ

Again.
Well then....... you should have NO problem running your use of 1000mgs of Niacin by your Dr then should you??


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> we'll see about that


I'll find a cure.
Of that I'm sure.


----------



## Kathleen M.

One advantage of the liver is it regenerates pretty well, so if you start to find damage (assuming you are willing to be honest with the doctor) you could cut back on the dose a bit and probably be fine. Better to know early on when you can do a small adjustment (I would think), but if you'd rather find out you should have done something once things get severe enough you can't ignore it, have at.

Suppose it would be too much to suggest that you may want to cut back on alcohol, tylenol and other liver damaging agents if you are going to do the niacin without any monitoring and refusing all routine checks on your liver (as they do sometimes test for general liver function during a physical)

FWIW Both Creatine up to 20 grams a day and niacin under 2000 mgs a day (especially if you do fast release) seem to be relatively low risk, but that is when taken without other things. Once you start mixing thingsyou can sometimes get some synergistic effects. If you know you are doing something with some risk it does at least pay to be careful about other optional risks to the same organ system.

Just a reminder that natural doesn't always mean risk-free and it is good to at least know the risks so you can manage them.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Kathleen M. said:


> One advantage of the liver is it regenerates pretty well, so if you start to find damage (assuming you are willing to be honest with the doctor) you could cut back on the dose a bit and probably be fine. Better to know early on when you can do a small adjustment (I would think), but if you'd rather find out you should have done something once things get severe enough you can't ignore it, have at.
> 
> *Don't worry. If something goes wrong, my mom (a doctor in our former country turned nurse here in the U.S.) would be able to alleviate my symptoms (hopefully). She's well aware of my troubles but claims there's no odor coming off me, so she lets me spend my money on different 'miracle cures'.*
> 
> Suppose it would be too much to suggest that you may want to cut back on alcohol, tylenol and other liver damaging agents if you are going to do the niacin without any monitoring and refusing all routine checks on your liver (as they do sometimes test for general liver function during a physical)
> 
> *I've never touched alcohol except 2 full glasses one time when I was 15 years old. I took 1 puff of a cigarette when I was 7 and decided it wasn't for me. I don't take Tylenol or other drugs for any reason whatsoever. I somewhat like the feeling of Niacin, if for no other reason than the shiny orangeish color it turns my skin to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> FWIW Both Creatine up to 20 grams a day and niacin under 2000 mgs a day (especially if you do fast release) seem to be relatively low risk, but that is when taken without other things. Once you start mixing thingsyou can sometimes get some synergistic effects. If you know you are doing something with some risk it does at least pay to be careful about other optional risks to the same organ system.
> 
> *Honestly, I really could care less about organ damage. I just don't want to live the next x-amount of years the way I've spent the last 4.5 years..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that natural doesn't always mean risk-free and it is good to at least know the risks so you can manage them.


4.5 amazing years of no body odor (to make up for 4.5 years of horrific body odor) followed by heart attacks, live failure, or other painful way to die > 60 years of being a social outcast with limited contact with the rest of the world.

In my opinion, of course. Not "depressed", not "insane", just how I truly feel at the moment.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Sorry for hoping you can live both a long healthy life AND be odor free.

Won't make that mistake again.









It is absolutely either/or there is no possibility of and/also.

Got it!









I understand sometimes quality of life trumps quantity. But I get it. You don't care if you die before your time even if a bit of monitoring and a few adjustments as needed might allow for a long odor-free life.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Sorry, I should know better. When it comes to leaky gassers there is nothing I can say or do that is helpful or right. It is always the wrong thing, no matter what my intention.

*sigh* I really feel like I can't win, no matter what I do in this forum. I'm sure even banning the spammers is somehow the wrong thing to do on this forum.

Just generally the recommendation is that if you take enough niacin to flush (so the amount used for cholesterol issues) you should have occasional liver tests as part of your regular doctor visits and they should know so they don't prescribe something that is known to interact badly with it (or may make it more likely to damage your liver). I didn't realize saying that was going to be seen as hurtful, harmful, bad, wrong, or whatever is prompting the amount of blow-back I'm feeling. It just may be something that other people, not the original poster, may need to take into account before trying this treatment for themselves.


----------



## lisahermes

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know I'm seeing some swell progress with my daily dose of Niacin and Vitamin E. It's got some properties that allow for depression treatment and I'm really starting to believe there's *some* sort of correlation between our guts and brain chemistry. My motivation has skyrocketed, I'm feeling much more confident, and much less angry since taking Niacin (and recently started my Vitamin E again...).
> 
> The biggest improvement has been the odor I smell around me, which smelled like strong permanent marker or ammonia outside my home and at my University. It's decreased significantly and I felt confident enough to talk with people around me in the computer lab despite the still-there odor.
> 
> Will update every couple days to let you guys know how I'm progressing...
> 
> My dosage is 1000mg daily (2 x 500mg) and I don't seem to 'flush' too badly (although it was embarrassing that it happened yesterday during work lol).


IS THIS STILL WORKING FOR YOU? it's vitamin B2, correct? Did you have an overall systemic body odor or just a fecal odor??


----------



## maryannl

How long do you need to take the Niacin for? I took it for a couple of months and I think it has helped alot, but I am concerned about taking Niacin a long time. However, I notice the comments are starting again. I hate living with this. I just want to get a hold of some people and tell them what is going on with me and to stop acting like jerks.


----------

